# Amazon Morning Express



## annboi (16. August 2014)

Heyho leute, ich habe mal eine Frage und zwar hat mir meine Schwester vorhin (gegen 14 Uhr) ein Headset bei Amazon bestellt und dort stand: bestellen sie innerhalb von 3 stunden und erhalten sie ihr Ware per Morning Express oder so

Heisst das das ich es morgen bekomme oder musste man bei versand morning express auswählen (wenn ja hat es was dazu gekostet?)


----------



## Johnny_Burke (16. August 2014)

Ja, muss man Auswählen... Kostet schon bisschen. Den Service will man sich doch wohl bezahlen lassen. 

Aber vor 18 Uhr mit Premiumversand bestellen lässt auch das Paket idR am nächsten Tag ankommen. Muss nich Morning Express sein.


----------



## jaggerbagger (16. August 2014)

Also wenn du Standardversand ausgewählt hast, dann wird es wohl eher nichts mit der Lieferung.

Premiumversand kommt bei mir in der Regel immer am nächsten Tag gegen spätestens 14 Uhr an.
Morning Express habe ich auch mal probiert, aber Premium reicht normalerweise.

Bist du Amazon Prime Mitglied, dann kostet Overnight 5€ extra, ansonsten als normales Mitglied 13€ extra.


----------



## Lt.Ford (16. August 2014)

annboi schrieb:


> bestellen sie innerhalb von 3 stunden und erhalten sie ihr Ware per Morning Express oder so


 
"oder so" trifft es ganz gut. Wenn du den Satz richtig gelesen hättest, dann hättest du dieses Thema gar nicht erstellen brauchen, das nebenbei bemerkt auch noch im völlig falschen Unterforum ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. August 2014)

Es wurden ja nur Versandmöglichkeiten aufgeführt und wenn du bei der Bestellung  nicht extra ein Häkchen setzt wird es der Standardversand per Postkutsche sein, denn schnell kostet extra teuer Geld


----------



## DerBeobachter (29. August 2014)

Hab heute gesehen, dass man per Amazon Student ein Jahr die Versandart umsonst nutzen kann.
Man muss nur Student sein. ^^ Bin ich ab Montag.


----------

